# Oracle 35W flashlight



## RWM001 (Nov 24, 2009)

Looking for input about the Oracle 35W flashlight. Would like to know about the quality and throw. Presently have a Tiablo A9 with aspherical for throw, but want something better. Need the light for checking my property. Thanks


----------



## Patriot (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't forget about the search function at the upper right. 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/224303

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225572

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/248404

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=189290

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2338265

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=193051

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/228718


There's no comparison between a 250 lumen LED and a 3200 lumen HID light.


----------



## RWM001 (Nov 24, 2009)

Patriot-Thanks
I never used the seach function before. I will next time!
Quite a bit of information for me to digest tonight.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 24, 2009)

You're very welcome. It has a good track record around here with the exception of some battery issues. I would also look closely at the new 26W convertible  It comes with two batteries. I also will still be much more powerful than a single LED light but has the option for longer run-time or compact size. You probably can't go wrong with either one but the 26W would be my choice.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 25, 2009)

How about the Stanley HID3000 35W HID rechargeable spotlight around $70 from Walmart? Since you mention the light is for checking your property, it should fulfill that use quite nicely. It will blow away your A9 aspheric in throw and brightness and will also far exceed an Oracle 35W in throw.

It's 30 minute runtime at full brightness, relative light weight and ability to run directly from its 12V car adaptor cord will make it perfect for you.

The 26W HID flashlight Patriot recommends would indeed be very nice, and would be higher quality than the Stanley HID. I am just trying to present you with a cheaper, yet highly effective option for your purpose.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 25, 2009)

BB-thanks for answering another of my questions!:twothumbs

A stupid question but did you notice that under your name it says "Super Flashaholic"

I don't think I have seen this designation before.:thinking:

Is this something new????


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 25, 2009)

You're welcome, ANDREAS FERRARI. :thumbsup: 

The "Super Flashaholic" is not by default and was modified due to special circumstances.

The Stanley HID is an incredible light and is throw based, however it has an extremely large and bright corona and ring of spill thanks to its sheer lumen output. I think the OP of this thread would be blown away by its power. 

Other options to consider would be the AmondoTech Titanium N30 and L35, which are 4200K 35W HID throwers with much longer runtimes than the Stanley HID, which would really make them optimal (Plus their 4200K will give better rendition which equals better definition). The Stanley is still much cheaper though, and should have a tad more throw than either of them (I have the N30 and Stanley HID, and the Stanley has out thrown the N30 consistently in all of my tests). The L35 and N30 should be equal in throw and brightness; the L35 just features a far superior power/battery system with a longer runtime. 

Out of these three lights, the Stanley is both the cheapest and the best thrower, and is the one I recommend for the OP.


----------



## JMc (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is my very first post on the site. I guess I must be a light junkie, too. I might as well admit it. I started by installing a custom Xenon projector kit in my car. It originally came with 35w 6000k lamps, which I have since replaced with 55w 5000k lamps and digital ballasts. Tremendous improvement over the factory original 9006 headlamps. My car has fog projectors too, so I threw some 35w 4300k bulbs in there.  Oh, and I have a set of 4300k HID's in the high beams as well. But I digress...

I recently bought a 35w HID flashlight on eBay, which turns out to be exactly the same as the Oracle under a different brand name, Novae. Considering what I see the Oracle selling for on one of the sites mentioned in this thread, I'd say I got a pretty decent deal. I'm thrilled with the light, the build quality, etc. and wanted to thank you all for all the terrifically detailed information, photos, breakdown, etc., of this thing. Mine is the straight 35w version with a 4300k bulb. I also bought a Streamlight Polystinger that arrived on the same day and I'm thrilled with that one too, for different reasons. 

I can finally SEE in the dark!! Anyway, thanks again. I've enjoyed the read!

Just curious, did anyone come up with a smooth polished reflector for this light? Or is that probably not going to happen? Cheers.


----------



## Billy Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

Welcome to CPF JMc
I'm glad your new 35w HID is working well for you. I didn't have such luck with the Oracle. "These things seem to be hit and miss" Mine never worked and I'm still waiting on a refund. This was a expensive adventure for me with return shipping on battery packs and then the light. The 18% restocking fee seems a bit out of line for something that never worked but at this point I'll be glad to get anything. Others are quite happy with their 35w HIDs so you may have a good one. I was once thinking about putting HIDs on my truck too. But not while I have this nasty taste in my mouth:scowl:
Billy


----------



## Patriot (Dec 13, 2009)

Billy Ram, weren't you the one who asked them to test the light and batteries before sending it to you and the light arrived non-operational? I may be thinking of someone else but it sounds to me like you have a legitimate jeer. You really tried to protect yourself from a potential issue. Then they charge you and 18% restocking fee and it's still not resolved yet!? Sheesh, how long has this been going on now?


----------



## JMc (Dec 13, 2009)

Billy Ram said:


> Welcome to CPF JMc
> I'm glad your new 35w HID is working well for you. I didn't have such luck with the Oracle. "These things seem to be hit and miss" Mine never worked and I'm still waiting on a refund. This was a expensive adventure for me with return shipping on battery packs and then the light. The 18% restocking fee seems a bit out of line for something that never worked but at this point I'll be glad to get anything. Others are quite happy with their 35w HIDs so you may have a good one. I was once thinking about putting HIDs on my truck too. But not while I have this nasty taste in my mouth:scowl:
> Billy



Thanks, Billy. The vendor that sold me this non-Oracle branded light (but is identical in every respect except for the battery) told me that he used to sell the 28w/35w switchable version, but stopped because there were issues with the battery (as I read here). He claims that the straight 35w version is more stable. I'm hoping he is correct. So far, I am very, very pleased. This is my first HID flashlight and it was all I was hoping it might be, although I sometimes wish for a tighter beam.


----------



## Billy Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Billy Ram, weren't you the one who asked them to test the light and batteries before sending it to you and the light arrived non-operational? I may be thinking of someone else but it sounds to me like you have a legitimate jeer. You really tried to protect yourself from a potential issue. Then they charge you and 18% restocking fee and it's still not resolved yet!? Sheesh, how long has this been going on now?


 I just placed my order online from a link here on CPF. Seems it was a CPF member special pricing and I didn't ask them to test it. Mine didn't work when I recieved it so I emailed AAC and was instructed to return the battery. The replacement battery didn't work either so after reading other post on the problems with the batterys I returned the whole light for a refund. Should have done more reserch on this light before jumping in. It's too bad these lights are plagued with bad battery packs. Mine was quite nicely built and I was hoping to get it working but I never got the privilege.
Billy


----------



## Billy Ram (Dec 13, 2009)

JMc said:


> Thanks, Billy. The vendor that sold me this non-Oracle branded light (but is identical in every respect except for the battery) told me that he used to sell the 28w/35w switchable version, but stopped because there were issues with the battery (as I read here). He claims that the straight 35w version is more stable. I'm hoping he is correct. So far, I am very, very pleased. This is my first HID flashlight and it was all I was hoping it might be, although I sometimes wish for a tighter beam.


 The head can be turned in/out to focus the beam. Did you try this?
Billy


----------



## JMc (Dec 13, 2009)

Billy Ram said:


> The head can be turned in/out to focus the beam. Did you try this?
> Billy



Yes, and it's okay, but just not as well defined around the edges as I'd hoped, but this is a very minor gripe. I'm not gonna sweat it. Thanks, though!


----------



## stollman (Dec 14, 2009)

12-14-09

I took the 35W Oracle with me on an 8 hr caving trip. I use it for lighting up large passages and rooms. I had purchased (2) extra two-stage batteries, and took them with me. The light and batteries performed quite well. I have owned the light for 3 months.

I had a similar light in the past that used the same two-stage battery pack design. The batteries for that light lasted for about a year before they failed. Since the 35W Oracle has a 1 year warranty, should a battery fail within that period, I expect I could get it replaced for free (except for return shipping). It's probably a good idea to test the batteries once a month so if there is a problem, you can get it replaced withing the warranty.


----------



## RWM001 (Dec 23, 2009)

Picked up a Stanley on line. I am impressed with the output but thought the throw would be slightly better. It throws about 900-1000 feet, but at 1400 feet I can see the outline of trees and not much more. Overall I am pleased with the Stanley 3000. Unfortunately, I am looking at a "flashlight"
type HID already.
Thanks to Bluebeam and and Patriot for all the valuble info!

Happy Holidays


----------



## windstrings (Dec 23, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> BB-thanks for answering another of my questions!:twothumbs
> 
> A stupid question but did you notice that under your name it says "Super Flashaholic"
> 
> ...



I think you should put "extrasuperdouperflashaholic" under your name just to beat him!


----------

